# LIMA | Projects and Construction



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I decided to start this development news thread for Lima, the capital of Peru, after the previous thread, whose last post was in 2007, is in the DN archives.

A notable project coming up in Lima is the Rimac Tower (208 m, 40 floors) in the San Isidro business district. Link to Rimac Tower thread.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rimac Tower | 208m | 40 fl*




































Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cuartel San Martín | 203m | 180m | 167m | 53 fl | 48 fl | 40p | 35 fl*



























Source


----------



## nicholasrudar (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm in Lima on a trip and there is a lot of construction activity going on. I took pictures and will post them once I get home. Next week.


----------



## nicholasrudar (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are some construction pictures I took while I was in Lima last week. 

Edificio Hito Cultural (460ft, 25f) 
IMG_0592 by Nicholas Rudar, on Flickr
IMG_0593 by Nicholas Rudar, on Flickr

Torre Orquideas (295ft, 27f)~Building to the left 
IMG_0583 by Nicholas Rudar, on Flickr

Other projects that I do not know. 
IMG_0584 by Nicholas Rudar, on Flickr
IMG_0571 by Nicholas Rudar, on Flickr
IMG_0576 by Nicholas Rudar, on Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Carlos Graña 310
*Floors: *10
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *T/O





























Update








Proyectos de Peru


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Sede Única Institucional de la SBS
U/C






















kaMetZa


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Tempo
*Floors: *37
*Function:* residencial
*Status: *U/C






















Pagiusalvi


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Pezet 195
*Floors:* 2x26
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Pezet 561
*Floors: *22
*Function: *residencial
recently completed
















































Ramsa


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Is Lima starting to open back up ?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Blas Cerdeña
7 fl
T/O














































Proyectos de Peru


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Carlos Graña
8fl
T/O































Proyectos de Peru


----------

